# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  Dirty glass

## Nicky M

How often do you all need to clean your glass?

in the last few weeks I seem to need to do it every 2 or 3 days and in that time it is really covered in a brownish red algae.

Its driving me mad as I like the glass to look crystal clear. I don't have any other problems in the tank at the moment, no other kind of algae growing on the rock. My sand is also getting a brown covering quite quickly (can't test the water at the moment as father in law has my test kit). That's the best thing to get to keep the sand sifted? My crabs don't really bother going on the sand ny more. I was told to get some tiny snails that were sold in the LFS today, but when she dug one out of the sand, they are the same snails that ae breeding like mad in my tank anyway, and they aren't doing any sifting!

Everything seems to be thriving and healthy, though 2 crabs died a bout 3weeks ago for no apparent reason. Snails are breeding like mad along with those furry slug like things that have a finger nail like shell on their backs.

I know my skimmer is worse than useless, it skimms and bubbles but nothing ever makes it into the cup, no matter how much we faff with the settings. I'm wondering if  just getting a decent skimmer may help?

----------


## Timo

> I know my skimmer is worse than useless, it skimms and bubbles but nothing ever makes it into the cup, no matter how much we faff with the settings. I'm wondering if  just getting a decent skimmer may help?


In a word YES.

Your skimmer has to be the main part of your system setup. If its not working dump it, it will be making your bioload work more which produces nitrate and phosphate in massive amounts. This is whats being used by the glass loving algae.

Look around for a skimmer but post on here before you buy one so we can help (eg dont get a prism thing or alike).

Look for deltecs, the Deltec APF 600 is fab or if you need a hang on skimmer MCE600 is ok but not as good as the recic APF.

In my main tank i clean the glass about once a week but there is hardly any need now i have my new skimmer running is normaly quite clean now.

Also buy a Rock Blenny, make sure its markings are green or brown, these love to eat the algae on the glass the bright coloured one dont seem to as much;


What skimmer are you using?

----------


## Nicky M

I'm using a prizm already so I know its rubbish. 

I've got my test kit back now so I'm going to test the water in a bit. My coral beauty has a couple of marks on it's side tonight too, so something is going on. I'll try and get a picture later and with that and the reading, I may be back for more advice. 

On the subject of skimmers, I want something that doesn't look too huge in the tank if you know of anything suitable. I was going to get a V2 400 , but I'm put off by the 2 huge bits that go in your tank, so I was hoping to find something less intrusive. But if I have to live with ugliness I suppose I'll just have to put up with it. Father in law uses the v2 499 and it skimms really well. 

I don't want another  hang on one as they need adapting to hang in this tank. 

If my readings are bad it may be quite urgent buying a new one. I knew I shouldn't have blown £80 on corals and coldwater rock ther other day!

----------


## plankton

hi nicky

your having the same skimmer prob i had when i had my small tank like yours
i ran the prizm and found its no good and trying to found another skimmer fit on the tank was hard
i agree with timo deltec are the best skimmers but silly money
but i do like V2 skimmers and for the money they are great and will do the trick for your tank
got to say the prizm skimmer are s**t (sorry)

i know what your saying about the v2 the pump&bubble stop a bit of an eye saw 
but i had to bite the bullet and fit V2 to my tank but i did not use the bubble stop 
you know that cup for the prizm skimmer you got from me i used that as the bubble stop is alot smaller i just cable tied it to top of tank and run the out let pipe from the skimmer in to that to stop micro bubbles going around the tank
but dont forget why you got it that oily film again on the surface but point a power head at th surface will help to brake it up

----------


## Timo

> On the subject of skimmers, I want something that doesn't look too huge in the tank if you know of anything suitable. I was going to get a V2 400 , but I'm put off by the 2 huge bits that go in your tank, so I was hoping to find something less intrusive. But if I have to live with ugliness I suppose I'll just have to put up with it. Father in law uses the v2 499 and it skimms really well.


The V2 400 is very small and can not support a 400 litre tank mabye just a small fish only setup but no corals or large fish.

IMO upgrading from a priz to a V2 400 is not much of a upgrade and if your buying new a waste of your cash.

If you only have a small tank 2 footer or nano the the V2 400 should work but any larger i wont have a chance.

Look around for some good offers in the shops, try and haggle.

I would go for a Berlin X2 if i was you and looking to buy new, these look quite good and the old ones wasnt bad.

Also look out for a;

Deltec
Grotech
Octopus Hurricane
Turboflotor Blue 3000 
Bubblemaster (good look finding one of these)

These are about £200+ new but you might get hold of a second hand one for under £100.

----------


## Timo

This is the web link for the X2 skimmer info http://www.redseafish.com/berlin.asp .

----------


## Nicky M

thanks for the advice, though now I'm more confused than ever!

The V2400 is meant to do upto 400 litre tanks and mine is only 220 litres. 

I have6 fish, 2 percula clowns, one coral beauty, 2 chromis, a firefish and a pyjama wrasse. I do have about 17 corals, 3 hermits, 2 rogue crabs I can't catch. I'm only intending on getting 2 or 3 more smallish fish.

Father in laws tank is 180 litres, he has more fish than us but no corals or live rock etc. He does get a decent amount of gunk in his skimmer which he empties regularly. 

Is a v2400 really not going to make much difference considering we have only needed to empty the prizm cup once in 4 months!

Must admit I like the look of the berlinx2 but its expensive, then again if it isn't good enough and we have to upgrade again it's wasted cost. 

I did my rwadings last night and I dis have an amonia and nitrite reading. These are the results

PH 8.2

Phos between 0.25 and 0.5 mg/L
Amonia 03
Nitrite 0.3
Nitrate between 5 and 10
Salinity 1.022

Don't nrmally get an amonia or nitrite reading, so that is slightly raised.I did have a dead crab in there a few days ago. I thought it had just shed and left it, then realised it was actually a dead body. When I removed it, it stank! Knocked me sideways.

I did a 25 litre water change 2 days ago and will do another tomorrow.

Myfather i law is going to try his skimmer without the bubblestop, so I might suggest he trys using our surface cupand see what it does. 

Another thig is we know the V2s will fit into out tank. Unless we can see others set up, I'm worried it would be an expensive mistake. Theres a glass brace/shelf going round most of the tank and thinks have to be able to go over it, or fit in the one bit where there is no brace.

SO V2 or not V2 thant is the question? Price is better by far. What about getting next size up, are the bits that go in the tank bigger still or just the outer bits.

----------


## Timo

> thanks for the advice, though now I'm more confused than ever!
> 
> The V2400 is meant to do upto 400 litre tanks and mine is only 220 litres. 
> 
> I have6 fish, 2 percula clowns, one coral beauty, 2 chromis, a firefish and a pyjama wrasse. I do have about 17 corals, 3 hermits, 2 rogue crabs I can't catch. I'm only intending on getting 2 or 3 more smallish fish.
> 
> Father in laws tank is 180 litres, he has more fish than us but no corals or live rock etc. He does get a decent amount of gunk in his skimmer which he empties regularly. 
> 
> Is a v2400 really not going to make much difference considering we have only needed to empty the prizm cup once in 4 months!
> ...


This is a problem Amonia 03.

I have bought skimmers in the past and gone for the cheaper one only to upgrade to the one i should have got in the first place a year later and lost even more cash.

Think how much all your corals and fish have cost! 

The ratings on skimmers are optimistic at the least some are just funny. I think they make these up if two have 2 green chromis in a 400ltr tank then your ok  :lol: . Basically the skimmer has to be able to cope with your bioload in your tank so being that every tank is different dont go off the ratings.

Look at these ratings 

Heavy Stocking 500 Ltrs (111gals)
Normal Stocking 750 Ltrs (167 gals)
(16mm/20mm flexible connection) 
http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/skimmers_4.php For Aquariums up to:

This is one the best skimmers about and perfect for your tank. This is good for 500ltrs but a V2400 can do 400ltrs  :lol:  no way it can.

Dont be fooled by makers clames, also some makers like Deltec are more honest than others with there ratings.

Look at this 

For marine & reef aquariums up to 100 gallon / 400 litres
http://www.thelivingsea.ashopcommerc...sea-prizm.html

You know for a fact it cant do a 400ltrs rank.

Your skimmer should be pulling out enough skimate so you need to clean the cup at least every 2 weeks, if its not then its doing nothing.

----------


## Nicky M

The amonia is 0.3, don't know if you realised from my typing! Mind you I know it's meant to be zero, but the card does go up to 6.0, so didn't think it looked too bad. 

Going to have words with simon and let him read your comments before we buy one, may need to convince him to spend more! More worried about buying one and it not being able to fit.

----------


## Timo

> The amonia is 0.3, don't know if you realised from my typing! Mind you I know it's meant to be zero, but the card does go up to 6.0, so didn't think it looked too bad.


This is what the experts recommend;



> I recommend striving to keep ammonia below 0.1 ppm total NH4-N. If the level rises above 0.25 ppm total NH4-N, I suggest taking immediate action, such as using an ammonia binder or performing water changes.


So at 0.3 its a little to high.

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-02/rhf/index.php

----------


## Martin

I think that you are still inexperienced that how to look after the tank,how to change water and stuff .But any how all the others here have sent you good answer.Do not you worry friend i was also confused when did i adopt this hobby.

----------

